# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  Old Negril Photos

## SANSAN

Came across some old picture of Negril from a website with a collection of photos from Jamaica.
Last one is of the Sundowner.

----------


## Rumlover

Love them!! Who pushed that bus over and why?? I thought it would be there until it rusted away, miss it.

----------


## johng



----------


## stoner5

> 


Now correct me if I am wrong but is not that young bartender Brinsley ? I may have spelt his name wrong. that goes way back.

----------


## Rob

> Now correct me if I am wrong but is not that young bartender Brinsley ? I may have spelt his name wrong. that goes way back.


Incredibly close, that is Brimsley!

----------


## stoner5

> Incredibly close, that is Brimsley!


Thanks Rob

----------


## Madtown Lady

Villas Negril? Brimsley!

----------


## johng

Madtown Lady: Brimsley Hall Villas Negril circa 1978-1982. Brimsley was "The Man" at the bar at the Villas. I hope that he lives today!!

----------


## original spanky

We would spend the day at villas negril and have lunch and drinks with Brimsley

----------


## johng

Spanky,
Back when The Villas Negril was happening I was staying at Gloria's Sunset Cottages on Negril Beach. Beautiful spot!! So everyday I would walk into town and stop by the bakery "The Bread Basket" which was located in the shopping center below Villas Negril. I would buy some Coco Breads or a Collaloo patty and head up to the pool at the Villas. I would hang all day around the pool drinking Red Stripes and reasoning with Brimsley. There was another bartender / waiter can't remember his name he had a gold tooth and really long pointed sideburns. Can't remember his name but will never forget his face.

----------

